# Hey guys name is chris



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

google is so easy... but since I already googled it, it's a camber ladies/girls board.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

If he's not going to provide a link to back that up, then it might as well not be true  lol welcome.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Looks like a Burton LV knock off. Odd.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Can't help you with any info on the board. Except to say,.. It was a gift, it looks to be in ridable condition,.. Be it a mans board or a chicks deck? 

Just enjoy riding it! :grin:

Welcome tothe forum,.. Learn whatchoo can and get comfortable with all the personal abuse and good natured ribbing that is sure to follow! :grin: :laugh:


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> If he's not going to provide a link to back that up, then it might as well not be true  lol welcome.


Burton troop 155

2007

Burton Troop Snowboard - Women's 2007 | evo outlet

less than 5min again. shit, I guess it is true...


----------

